
Lactobacillus plantarum strain expressing the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 - nico_h
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141813020334000?via%3Dihub
======
nico_h
To be published in the October issue of the International Journal of
Biological Macromolecules.

